# Anthem 225 - Any experiences?



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Does anyone here use the Anthem 225 integrated amp in there system, and can comment on it?

http://www.anthemav.com/products/anthem/integrated-amp/integrated-225


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://forum.stereophile.com/content/anthem-1


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

One comment on the 225 and the rest of the posts were about Stereophile and such. Not to helpful.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

jackfish said:


> http://forum.stereophile.com/content/anthem-1





mjcmt said:


> One comment on the 225 and the rest of the posts were about Stereophile and such. Not to helpful.


Mike - Jay was trying to be helpful although the content was not entirely what you required, but at least he tried to be help you so lets be a bit more tactful in your response please.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

OK. It was my brief wording as I was rushing around the internet. I wasn't saying jackfish wasn't helpful, but the blog didn't have helpful info. My apologies.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

That thread from the Stereophile forum had one person who owned the Anthem 225 and one who listened to one. I thought that perhaps you would be resourceful enough to contact those posters for additional information. Sorry, I can't spoon feed you.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

jackfish said:


> Sorry, I can't spoon feed you.


Thanks for your comment. I posted to see if someone on this HT site had used this amp in their system.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, I've get the impression that nobody uses the Anthem 225 on this site. I was hoping to hear from users here. For those interested, I did get quite a bit positive feedback from my 2 favorite audiophile sites, AudioAsylum and Audiogon, if someone has been thinking about this integrated amp. The Anthem 225 must not be too popular with the HT crowd. Now to save up the beans for it, as it seems like a real bargain and will suite my needs perfectly. Thanks all!


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have had excellent luck with any anthem products I have installed though I have not listened to this unit personally. Knowing the quality of their products I wouldn't hesitate to try out the unit and compare it against anything out there in its price range.

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have limited experience with that unit, but the one system that I did calibrate that used it left me thinking it was quite nice. Others that I have done with Anthem components have been impressive as well.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I am also another none user but know that they have a steller reputation for being a top notch company. If you can afford there products i say go for it as you cannot go wrong with them they are some of the best in the business.:T


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Anthem gear has a very good reputation. The few pieces I've heard were very good. This site is more of an HT site. Most Anthem gear is aimed at a different type of buyer.onder:

I would buy it over a lot of the receivers and integrated amps that are popular with many posters here.:devil:


----------

